# My first project with the mill.



## azshadeguy (Jul 26, 2017)

My first project with the mill.
When we picked up the forklift my wife bought the floor plate was not installed.
My brother was helping me unload and dropped the floor plate and broke the gas pedal lever.
It was made out of cast aluminum. So I had some 1" aluminum plate.
I was almost finished tapping a 1/4 20 hole and broke the tap off .I tried to heat it and unscrew the tap
with retaining ring pliers no luck. I think the discoloration is from the rubber glove that melted when I picked it up.
So after about 5 hours of boiling the part in Alum  this is what is left of the broken tap


----------

